# Coolspring, PA Power museum Summer 2004 schedule



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:

http://www.coolspringpowermuseum.org/


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

I've been told that if you have never been to this show, you should go at least once. Very rich with engines.


----------

